# Berufswunsch Spiele Übersetzer



## RandAlThor (22. April 2010)

*Berufswunsch Spiele Übersetzer*

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe mal eine etwas ungewöhnliche Frage:

Wie kann man Spieleübersetzer werden? 

Ich studiere derzeit Anglistik und Norwegisch und spreche außerdem noch fließend Französisch und da ich begeisterter Spielefan bin, habe ich mir gedacht, ich verbinde meine beiden Leidenschaften und werde Spieleübersetzer.
Ich habe nur leider überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie man da hin kommt oder was für eine Ausbildung, die Publisher haben wollen.

Wenn also irgendjemand sich damit besser auskennt, wäre ich dankbar, wenn er hier ein paar Tipps posten könnte.

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Look (23. April 2010)

*AW: Berufswunsch Spiele Übersetzer*

Versuch doch erstmal google Stichwort wäre im deutschen Bereich also erstmal Spiele Lokalisierung Firma z.B.. Du kannst auch mal im USF fragen (usf3.de) und Du kannst in den Credits nach Firmennamen forschen.

Publisher bzw. Entwickler geben solche Sachen meist an Dritte ab, in den wenigsten Fällen wird sowas intern gelöst, eher werden spezielle Firmen damit beauftragt - häufig in einem Bundle, z.B. Vertonung und Lokalisierung.

Wie auch immer, es dürfte wie immer ganz gut ankommen, wen Du sowas schon mal gemacht hast, z.b. in Modprojekten. Es geht dabei vor allem darum, das Du mit den Programmen schon in Berührung gekommen bist.


----------



## RandAlThor (23. April 2010)

*AW: Berufswunsch Spiele Übersetzer*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp.

Weiß jetzt vielleicht jemand eine Seite, auf der sich Modder zusammenfinden und wo man seine Hilfe in Sachen Übersetzung finden kann? Das wäre echt hiflreich.

Nochmals Danke.


----------



## APinkerton (27. April 2010)

*AW: Berufswunsch Spiele Übersetzer*

Hi

mir fallen auf anhieb die NEXUS Seiten ein, also Fallout3Nexus, TesNexus, DragonAgeNexus. Vorallem die ersten beiden sind wohl die größten Mod Communities für Fallout 3 und Oblivion, und dort sieht man Mods aller Sprachen. Viele Mods sind auch von nicht-Englischsprechenden gemacht, die gerne Hilfe bei ihren englischen Texten und Dialogen brauchen.
Dort gibt es auch Foren, in denen sich die Modder gegenseitig austauschen, wenn jemand sich da nach einem Übersetzer umschaut kannst du dich ja melden.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nicht sehr viel helfen, ich kenne mich nicht in der Übersetzer Jobbörse aus. Sowas erfährt man am besten von jemandem, der es geworden ist. Hey, frag doch mal den PCGames Podcast, vielleicht wissen die es  

Beste Wünsche.
AP


----------



## RandAlThor (27. April 2010)

*AW: Berufswunsch Spiele Übersetzer*

Hey danke,
dass is echt ne tolle idee!


----------



## dab2212 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Berufswunsch Spiele Übersetzer*

Guckst Du z.B. hier:

job.ubisoft.com/MAIN/careerportal/job_list.cfm

Einfach mal bei den größeren Publishern auf die Webseiten gehen und die Stellenangebote durchsuchen. Oder einfach Anrufen oder per Mail mal nachfragen.


----------

